# FIRST Tiger Muskie!!!!



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Finally!!!!!!! OH man what a day, finally the "fish of a thousand casts" is mine! After practicing the 3P's hahah finally.... Thank you to every one who has helped me, and all the advice and PM's, you know who you are!!!

So the story:
Got to Pineview around 7PM, fished an hour or so no luck. Went to a spot my buddy said he caught a few before, so I tied off on a tree out in the water, with the water levels soo high everything is submerged and there is great spots. Floated there for a while cast of both sides using a very large Chartruse colored spin bait, no luck. After a while a got a really big hit and landed a muskie, had to have been, I worked it for a while got it close to the raft to where I could sort of see him, looked massive! Then he broke loose!!! So after a few more tries with the spin bait, no luck. I decided I throw on my lucky Rapala! First cast with my Rapala got it out a ways started getting bored and started reeling it in fast. I wasn't even paying attention got it literally about just a foot from my raft, I could see my bait coming out of the water and then BAM! it disappears and my pole bends in half! It was so close I didnt even have any more line to reel. I jsut started workin him a little bit and then my buddy pulled out the net and we pulled him in for a photo! Not the biggest muskie out there, you can tell he is a young one and its still massive! Regardless of size this was my FIRST EVER Tiger Muskie! We were goin crazy it was a blast! Can't wait to get back out there and land a real monster!! Check out the pic below


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

What a thrill! Congrats on a nice fish


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Wahoooo congrats drsx*!!!! Nice fish the first TM and all the future ones will always be a thrill/rush/heart pumping but it's that first one you'll remember how you became addicted...now that you have the first one under the belt it's honing the skills/techniques for more of the addiction as the 'your' TM fever is well on its way. Again congrats well deserved!!!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work. Why is your face blurrred? I think I did see your ugly mug on BFT before you removed them on that site. What, you afraid the tiger musky are going to retailiate? Don't worry your secret identity is safe with me.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

because if women saw that he was both handsome and handy they would be on his doorstep thicker than bugs on a bumper. yes, it a curse some of us have to live with constantly. fortunately not me.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Nice work. Why is your face blurrred? I think I did see your ugly mug on BFT before you removed them on that site. What, you afraid the tiger musky are going to retailiate? Don't worry your secret identity is safe with me.


+1

Really this has gotten to be a trend lately. Not sure why all the CSI facial blurs... Heaven forbid someone see's your face and that you went fishing... OMG!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats on a nice fish!

And ease up on the face blurring. Some of us want to participate but for other reasons, particularly work, we can't go posting pictures of ourselves everywhere.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank everybody!

As for the face blurring i'm kind of a big deal.... So I need to keep my secret identity a secret as Tye Dye said hahah


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Gongrats on the Muskie


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I have yet to hook one of those toothy critters, you are a brave man to fish for them in a inflatable. Thx for sharing,!!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Its no ordinary inflatable..... Notice the writing on the side. It's the "Fish Hunter"!!


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

congrats! keep up the good work. i have a sevylor as well works great at getting in reeds and such!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Congrats! I caught one when I was fishing for crappie, I was super lucky because my line was wrapped around the corner of his lip.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

AWESOME! Great looking fish!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Nicely done! Good job on a great looking muskie there!


----------



## Riden (Jun 16, 2011)

so so sick!!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome man! I'm still waitin' for the day I hook into one, I imagine it's quite a rush to land one of those bad boys.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah its fun stuff, I've got it down now starting to see them more frequently when I go, hooked a couple this last time I went but they both got off!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Dang, keep at it and keep us posted


----------

